# Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr



## Raubfischfreak84 (30. Mai 2009)

Mich interessiert, was ihr so für Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute gemacht habt? Überlege sie mir für das Hechtangeln vom Boot aus anzuschaffen...

*Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

2009 wird die überarbeitete Speedmaster Spinnruten-Serie, nicht zuletzt aufgrund der neuen Shadow Diaflash Technologie, ihre Erfolgsgeschichte fortsetzten. Ausgestattet mit Ti-Lite Hardlite Beringung, Handteil mit Power Cork und Fuji IPS Rollenhalter überzeugt die Serie vor allem durch den Blank aus XT100 Kohlefaser in Kombination mit Biofibre Fasern. In Längen von 1,80m bis 3,60m und einer Vielzahl an Wurfgewichten wird jeder begeisterte Spinnfischer die für sich passende zweiteilige Spinnrute finden.[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]Länge: 2,70m[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Wurfgewicht: 50 - 100g[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Transportlänge: 1,39m[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Teile: 2[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Gewicht: 181g[/SIZE]


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Ich habe mir den Vorgänger gekauft. Ist ein super Rute. 

Finde reicht vollkommen aus zum Spinnen auf Hecht.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Ich habe bisher die Shimano "Force Master" gefischt und muss sagen, dass ich damit zu 100 Prozent zufrieden war und bin! Allerdings ist das Wurfgewicht nicht für die größeren Spinnköder auf Hecht geeignet und darum suche ich nun eine neue Rute!


----------



## Hechtmagnet (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Dann wirst du mit dieser Rute wunschlos glücklich sein. Ich empfinde sie sie als perfekt für den Einsatz mittlerer bis großer Wobbler bzw. auch Gummiefische von 12- und jenseits der 12 cm-Grenze.


----------



## Jemir (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

ich denke auch das die Rute Dir Freude bereiten wird, fische vom Boot selber die Lesath 270XH und kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten! #6

Bisher habe ich auch nur Gutes über die Angel gehört und als ich sie das erste Mal in der Hand gehalten habe, war die Begeisterung auch sehr groß!!! 
Aber bei dem Preis überlegt man dann doch zweimal...


----------



## hechtomat77 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Kann die Rute auch nur empfehlen. Super leicht und trotzdem richtig Power. Das Wurfgewicht liegt nicht bei 100g eher darunter. Bei 20cm Gufis ist sie überfordert aber bis 16cm absolut geeignet. Zum Wobbler fischen ebenfalls gut.
Ich kann nur sagen: KAUFEN#6

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Benni87 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Ich Habe diese Rute seit einem Jahr und sie ist top zum Spinnfischen aber vom Boot für Große Sachen naja weiß nicht schau dir mal die uli Bayer Baitjigger H an oder überhaupt die Ruten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Gruß Benny*#h


----------



## Dom87 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Ich interessiere mich auch seit kurzem für diese Rute und würde gerne wissen ob die Rute auch Multirollengeeignet ist?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Nein.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Was für eine Frage. Stell mir das mal gerade bildlich vor .

Dat kannste vergessen, aber gibt ja Meneschen die stehn auf sowas.


----------



## Connaught (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Die Aussage von hechtomat77 bzgl. des Wurfgewichts kann ich nur bestätigen!



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Das Wurfgewicht liegt nicht bei 100g eher darunter. Bei 20cm Gufis ist sie überfordert aber bis 16cm absolut geeignet....
> 
> Für richtig fette Gummis ist sie sicherlich nicht die beste Wahl. Wie schwer willst du denn überhaupt fischen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dom87 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

@MegabassDestroyer: Was stellst du dir denn bildlich vor?
Die einzigsten Unterschiede zwischen einer Multirollegeeigneten Rute und einer normalen Spinnrute sind erstens der Triggergriff und zweitens die Abstände zwischen den Rutenringen!
Da ich nicht unbedingt Wert auf den Triggergriff lege un mir der letzere Punkt aus keiner Beschreibung der Rute ersichtlich war dachte ich halt ich frage mal nach! |kopfkrat


----------



## sev (1. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Das ist eine super Spinnrute. Ich habe sie auch in Norwegen eigesetzt und habe damit auch Dorsche über 10 kg gelandet ohne Problem.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

habe mir die rute damals auch geholt und bin voll und ganz zufrieden! zum schleppen und werfen eine echt schöne rute!!!!
shimano ruten halten generell jede menge aus, was mir mein fang von vor 2 wochen bestätigte. wels von 1,86m und ca 90pfund auf shimano force master mit 30gr wurfgewicht!!! 
meine empfehlung: Kauf dir ne SHIMANO!!!!!#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Du hast also die Rute aus deinem Eingangsposting nun gekauft und im Einsatz 

Welches Köderspektrum verwendest du denn?
Nutzt du diese auch vom Ufer aus?


----------



## minden (1. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Hatte sie auch mal und fand sie sehr schön....

http://www.jigfanatics.de/tackle/shimano/speedmaster.html

Heute fische ich aber meine Antares 270XH da ich lieber härtere Ruten nehme und die Speedmasterserie immer weicher ausfällt als bspw. die Antaresserie...


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

hab mir die rute zum fischen vom boot aus geholt. fische damit nun gufis (zb 20cm, 20gr jig-kopf) und wobbler (zb 40gr) in allen größen! müsste mal genau schauen, was die im einzelnen an gewicht haben. aber wie gesagt, habe bisher überhaupt keine probleme gehabt...


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*



minden schrieb:


> Hatte sie auch mal und fand sie sehr schön....
> 
> http://www.jigfanatics.de/tackle/shimano/speedmaster.html
> 
> Heute fische ich aber meine Antares 270XH da ich lieber härtere Ruten nehme und die Speedmasterserie immer weicher ausfällt als bspw. die Antaresserie...



|good:
mein ende des rutengriffs sieht allerdings anders aus! ohne unterbrechung, einfach durchgehend...


----------



## MOORLA (23. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

#begeistert! - fische sie auch seit einem jahr..super rute


----------



## Yellow (23. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Schöne Rute!!  Habe die Speed Master -50g.  Solange nichts kaputt geht und man Ersatz von Shimano haben möchte ist alles OK|wavey:     kaufe nun keine Produkte mehr von Shimano|bigeyes


----------



## Udo561 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Hi,
ich fische mit dieser Rute jetzt gut ein Jahr , sie hat mir tolle Fänge gebracht.
Meist vom Boot aus , bevorzugt mit Gummis von 14-25 Gramm , aber auch zum angeln mit Wobbler eignet sich diese Rute sehr gut.
Beim angeln mit Gummis erkennt man die Bodenbeschaffenheit und merkt ( mit geflochtener Schnur ) jeden Zupfer.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## fantazia (23. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*



Raubfischfreak84 schrieb:


> |good:
> mein ende des rutengriffs sieht allerdings anders aus! ohne unterbrechung, einfach durchgehend...


Das ist ja auch die alte Speedmaster Version dort.Die Speedmaster und Speedmaster AX ist noch um einiges besser als die ForceMaster.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Zwischen Speed und Forcemaster liegen ja auch ein paar Dollar 

Ich bin mit meiner SM XH sehr zufrieden. Besonders die Vielseitigkeit der Rute finde ich super #6


----------



## fantazia (23. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Zwischen Speed und Forcemaster liegen ja auch ein paar Dollar
> 
> Ich bin mit meiner SM XH sehr zufrieden. Besonders die Vielseitigkeit der Rute finde ich super #6


Moin,

da hast du natürlich recht.
Fische auch die alte Speedmaster 3.00m 20-50 und die Speedmaster AX 3.00m 10-30g.Die alten und neuen Speedmaster Modelle sind alle top kann man nichts dran aussetzen.Hier wurde erwähnt das die Ringe verbiegen.Klar wenn man mit seinen Ruten nicht gut umgeht passiert das bei Einstegringen leicht mal.Kann man aber einfach wieder zurechtbiegen.


----------



## Wildshark (27. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Fische sie auch und zwar mit einer Revo Multi!!!!

Kann nur sagen das es einen riesen Spass macht die Dorsche mit der Kombo zu fangen!!


----------



## iltis05 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Shimano SpeedMaster AX Spinning 270 XH 50-100gr*

Ich habse jetzt auch.Meine ist Heute gekommen,mein Dealer hat nur noch das 2010 ner Modell bekommen.Jetzt hab ich halt die neue Speedmaster in 270 Xh.Morgen gehts an Wasser :q. 


Gruß
iltis


----------

